# Triple X vs X cutter



## chevman (Nov 3, 2006)

Hoyt slayer said:


> Right now shooting triple X's for outdoor 3d currently have four flex fletch ffp300's with 100 grain points I can get them to 285fps. Also playing with three bohning x vanes 2.25
> 
> Since I'm in Kansas and its always windy I've been debating.
> 
> Should I switch to X Cutters with 140 grain points keep roughly the same speed with a little less line cutting ability and a lot better foc that I know wont need four vanes to stabilize as much as the Triple X


General forum question


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

chevman said:


> General forum question


maybe I would rather have some upper level shooters that have maybe tried this before than some random joes answer this.


----------



## jljjdye (Jan 11, 2007)

I am shooting same exact setup you are asking about with 60 pound answer and getting 287 with 4 inch duravanes. Not sure if this helps


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

have you shot them much in any type of wind


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

This is the type of question that should be asked either in General Forum or the 3D forum (if you want info from people likely using these set ups).


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

Is 3d not a form of target archery??? 
I can see this forum really quickly turning into more people searching for things they think aren't good enough for them to answer than actually helping people you prolly all voted for Obama too


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I have no idea why guys are giving you a hard time asking this question so don't let them bother you, I think I answered it with my opinion in your other thread.

One thing I didn't say is you will love the x cutters if you get them, they are a awesome shaft.

1. They score well

2. they tune awesome

3. for me they group tuned in a hooter shooter better than any other shaft i ever tested

4. they are super tough

5. put shrewd g-nock bushings in the rear with the new deep six nocks

6. I use two inch truflight feathers shield cut.


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

Thanks for the help Padgett I think I'll give them a try and how do you like the new deep six nocks are they better than beiter nocks


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

You know, I have never shot the beiter nocks so I can't do a comparison. I have shot the easton g-nocks for a few years and l love them, they are stinking tough and accurate and I like the way they clip on the string. I have shot the new deep six nocks by easton for a month or so and right now they are doing really good for me, they clip on the string a little more aggressively than the normal easton g-nock and there is about 1.8 inch less plastic from the throat of the nock to the insert so to me they are way stiffer when the bow fires than a g-nock. They are made for the easton injection arrows I think so the nock doesn't match up absolutely perfect to the shrewe bushing but to me it isn't a problem and hard to notice.

I will say that they absolutely do not hit the same as the g-nocks so I can't have both of them in my arrows and they hit inches different at 50 yards. So yes I can recommend either the normal g-nocks or the deep six nocks and feel good that you will like either of them. I just got a podium in open a with my x cutters and they flew awesome all weekend.


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

When I was setting up my 80# hunting bow I had problems with g nocks spreading out and beiters have held up much better but I'm sure g nocks would work on my 60 bow without problem


----------



## WhitBri (Jan 30, 2007)

I made the same decision this year for 3d. After my searching and a little shooting I picked the xcutter they grouped better at distance for me. And the little difference in line cutting can make that much difference. A lot of the 3d pros are shooting them well too


----------



## rattlinman (Dec 30, 2004)

I have noticed that when I go to a "windy" state like Ok and KS, I see most of the locals shooting smaller diameter arrows for the same concerns you are having. I would say that the small amount of diameter you will be giving up compared to the stability in the wind you'll receive with the X-Cutter running that heavy of a point should easily make up the difference. Is your spine still within tolerances with that heavy of a point?

I went to the X-Cutter from the 30X simply for more speed, but I have been very happy with the way they fly and tune. Personally, I am sold on the Accu-lite nock from GoldTip, super tough, short nock that s clips on well and can take a beating on the 3D course.

Good luck on your decision and I agree with Pad, feel free to ask questions here any time! :thumbs_up


----------



## Btank (Aug 25, 2010)

Windy days I shoot pro 22's with 2.25 shield cuts. Wind pushes rear of arrow less with shorter profile. Normal days I shoot xcutters with blazer vanes.


----------



## Hoyt slayer (Nov 30, 2011)

I was also thinking about the 22s mainly because the non pros new green label would match my setup pretty well lol


----------



## Doug10 (Dec 13, 2005)

rattlinman said:


> I have noticed that when I go to a "windy" state like Ok and KS, I see most of the locals shooting smaller diameter arrows for the same concerns you are having. I would say that the small amount of diameter you will be giving up compared to the stability in the wind you'll receive with the X-Cutter running that heavy of a point should easily make up the difference. Is your spine still within tolerances with that heavy of a point?
> 
> I went to the X-Cutter from the 30X simply for more speed, but I have been very happy with the way they fly and tune. Personally, I am sold on the Accu-lite nock from GoldTip, super tough, short nock that s clips on well and can take a beating on the 3D course.
> 
> Good luck on your decision and I agree with Pad, feel free to ask questions here any time! :thumbs_up


I too have found the acculites to be super tough. I have yet to break one but they do bend the ears in rather good. Are you bending them back in and going again or tossing them? I have been playing on the side of caution and tossing them if they don't clip on the string right anymore but for indoors its getting expensive. I supposed its cheaper than an accidental dry fire from a bad nock.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

if your wanting to defeat the wind go with 22's. really should not be that much difference between 30x and xcutters. xcutters with 140grns are an awesome flying arrow though. 22's will group just as well and defeat the wind better.
db


----------

